# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  رابطة عكس التيار في جامعة جدارا

## هدوء عاصف

*شباب وصبايا السلام عليكم*

*في إطار النشاطات اللامنهجية التي تداوم (رابطة عكس التيار) على*
*تحقيقها مرارا ، عقدت الرابطة نشاطا في جامعة جدارا في إربد ،  حيث*
*قام الأخ (عبدالله الشرفا) بحجز استديو الجامعة لعقد مقابلة خاصة مع*
*اعضاء الرابطة للحديث عن نشاطاتها في منتديات الحصن الأردنية..*


*والآن نترككم مع الرحلة وصورها التذكارية* 







*في البداية كان اللقاء في مجمع السفريات الجنوبي*
*في الثامنة والنصف صباحا..*
*شارك في الرحلة كل من:*
*تحية عسكرية (عبدالله الشرفا)*
*عاشق الحصن (زيد)*
*معاذ ملحم*
*هدوف عاصف (محمود تميم)*

**




*الجو كان كتير حلو رغم انو الحرارة كانت متدنية*

**







*بمجرد وصولنا الى جامعة جدارا قمنا بتصوير الشباب*
*وهم   (يرجفون من البرد) !!*
*طبعا يظهر في هذه الصورة من اليمين زيد وعبدالله في الوسط ومعاذ الى اليسار*

**







*وايضا (هدوء عاصف) كان معهم* 
**




*من ثمّ دخلنا المبنى متجهين نحو استديو الجامعة*

**




*وبعد إجراء المقابلة اليكم هذه الصور* 

**


**

**








*طبعا ألف تحية (مدنيّه) مش عسكرية الى (تحية عسكرية)* 
*كان مهندس الصوت ومن وراء الميكسر* 

**

**








*وهذه ايها الكرام غرفة الكونترول* 

**






*وبعد الخروج من الأستديو اتجهنا نحو الكافتيريا*
*وقمنا بإلتقاط بعض الصور!*

**

**


**


**









*ولم يخلو اللقاء من بعض القُبُلات  (الأخوية)*

**







*بعدها قمنا بطلب قهوه وسط!!*

**


**


**



**



**









*والآن اليكم الصور الروعة حيث الشمس الجميلة*
*واحنا كمان (بلّشنا) ندفى!!* 

**


**


**

**







*وفي النهاية وقبل مغادرة الجامعة اليكم بعض الصور الجميلة* 

**


**



**


**








*في النهاية أود القول أنها كانت من أروع الرحلات في حياتي*

*وكان لقائي الأول بالشباب الكرام وتشرفت بالتعرف اليهم*

*ومن هنا نبدأ بتجسيد شعارنا في الرابطة وهو: ((لنكن معا))*

*فالحصن حصننا .. ونحن فرسان التغيير*

*والشكر موصول الى ادارة المنتدى الرائع لتهيئة الظروف لإنجاحنا*

*ودمتم بكل الحب*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align] :Eh S(21):

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]عملوها الوحوش , ياريتني كنت معاهم
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
 :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25): 
[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> [align=right]عملوها الوحوش , ياريتني كنت معاهم
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> [/align]


 

*يسلمو حبيبي مصطفى كلك زووووووووووووووق*

*المفترض ينزل الموضوع من يومين*

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]معلش , المهم انه نزل ياسيدي .. وان شاء الله تتكرر اللقاءات 
وباذن الله هكون معاكم في مره من المرات دي
[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا سلام 
والله مشوار حلو وبجنن
راح علي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وحش يا محمود يا أحلى شب بالكون واتمنى من كل قلبي يكون جمعات مع بعض والي الشرف والحب والتقدير لاخواني  زيد ومحمود ومعاذ على الحضور للجامعة واوعدكم انا تكون هناك مواضيع رائعة وصور أروع بالمستقبل .

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> يا سلام 
> والله مشوار حلو وبجنن
> راح علي


 
*ما حدا حلو وبجنن غيرك*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> وحش يا محمود يا أحلى شب بالكون واتمنى من كل قلبي يكون جمعات مع بعض والي الشرف والحب والتقدير لاخواني زيد ومحمود ومعاذ على الحضور للجامعة واوعدكم انا تكون هناك مواضيع رائعة وصور أروع بالمستقبل .


 

*يسلمووووووووووووو يا راااااااااااااااااااااائع...*

 :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):

----------


## بياض الثلج

وين الصور ما في صور  :SnipeR (25):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> وين الصور ما في صور


 

*ههههههههههه له له يا هناء ليش هيك بصير معك!!*

*الصور نازلة وبكل وضوح وحب* 

*فرفشي الصفحة او استخدمي متصفح تاني*

----------


## The Gentle Man

> *ما حدا حلو وبجنن غيرك*


 

ييييييييييي
والله خجلتني يا اخوي  :Cool(1):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ييييييييييي
> والله خجلتني يا اخوي


 

 :SnipeR (14):   :4022039350:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> [align=right]عملوها الوحوش , ياريتني كنت معاهم
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> [/align]


كأنك انت وجميع الاعضاء كنتم معانا




> *يسلمو حبيبي مصطفى كلك زووووووووووووووق*
> 
> *المفترض ينزل الموضوع من يومين*


الحمد لله نزل على خير 
اذا المنتدى تعطل لما جينا نزل الصور  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9): 




> [align=right]معلش , المهم انه نزل ياسيدي .. وان شاء الله تتكرر اللقاءات 
> وباذن الله هكون معاكم في مره من المرات دي
> [/align]


ان شاء الله سا مصطفى




> يا سلام 
> والله مشوار حلو وبجنن
> راح علي


له و الله خصوصا انه في شب لحقته لحتى احكي معه و زحلق و وقع
ولا شو رأيك يا محمود




> وحش يا محمود يا أحلى شب بالكون واتمنى من كل قلبي يكون جمعات مع بعض والي الشرف والحب والتقدير لاخواني  زيد ومحمود ومعاذ على الحضور للجامعة واوعدكم انا تكون هناك مواضيع رائعة وصور أروع بالمستقبل .


و لو يا عبود انا الي الشرف لاني اتعرفت عليكم


بعدين وين معاذ   :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله يا حبي يا جنتل مان كنت ناوي احكي معك بس بعرف انك مشغول شوي عادي يا عمري الجايات اكثر من الرايحات

----------


## The Gentle Man

هالصوره ملغومه 

وخصوصا الي قاعدين ورا  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
معاذ مغلق تلفونه ...

يعني معه رقم تاني غير اللي بنعرفه؟؟؟
[/align]*

----------


## عاشق الحصن

انت شو عرفك باللي و را يا جنتل 
كلهم شباب شرواك بالخير

 :SnipeR (89):  :SnipeR (89):  :SnipeR (89):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> انت شو عرفك باللي و را يا جنتل 
> كلهم شباب شرواك بالخير


 


 :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> هالصوره ملغومه 
> 
> وخصوصا الي قاعدين ورا


 


*احنا النا (وجه البُكسه)* 

*مالنا ومال قاعها!!!*

----------


## بياض الثلج

أخيرا طلعواااا :SnipeR (57):  :SnipeR (57): 

بتجننوا  :SnipeR (25):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> هالصوره ملغومه 
> 
> وخصوصا الي قاعدين ورا


 
يا زلمه شو بدك يلي ورا خلينا يلي قاعد بصور

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> أخيرا طلعواااا
> 
> بتجننوا


 

*ألف مبروك هنااااااااا*

----------


## The Gentle Man

الصوره بحكي ملغومه
الصورة مش لتحيه
الصورة اكيد للي قاعدين ورا

يا اخي شو دخلكو فيهم
اثنين بحبو بعض
وانتو ليش تصوروهم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
يا إخوان وبكل صدق ما رأيت شباب متل زيد وعبدالله ومعاذ

يا الله ما احلاها من صحبه ، تشرفت باللقاء فيكم

ورسالة خاصة الى (زيد): (ما شفت أخف من دمك) 
[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> الصوره بحكي ملغومه
> الصورة مش لتحيه
> الصورة اكيد للي قاعدين ورا
> 
> يا اخي شو دخلكو فيهم
> اثنين بحبو بعض
> وانتو ليش تصوروهم


 
 

*احم احم*

*انا اللي صوّرتهم خخخخخخخخ*

----------


## عاشق الحصن

هاويهااااااااااا وطلعو الصور عند هناء
وهاويهاااااااااا و عقبال ما تشوفهم
وهاويهاااااااااا ويا رب وما تحكي عليناااااااااااااااا
وهاويهاااااااااا  و يا رب استر علينا
وللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللووووووويييي  يييييييشششششششش
وين العريس
الف مبرووووووووووووك

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> الصوره بحكي ملغومه
> الصورة مش لتحيه
> الصورة اكيد للي قاعدين ورا
> 
> يا اخي شو دخلكو فيهم
> اثنين بحبو بعض
> وانتو ليش تصوروهم


يا زلمه مالك هذول شباب اثنين واحد حقيقي و الثاني متنكر بزي بنت
وكيف بدهم يحبو بعض فهمني




> *[align=center] 
> يا إخوان وبكل صدق ما رأيت شباب متل زيد وعبدالله ومعاذ
> 
> يا الله ما احلاها من صحبه ، تشرفت باللقاء فيكم
> 
> ورسالة خاصة الى (زيد): (ما شفت أخف من دمك) 
> [/align]*



حبيبي يا محمود و انا اتشرفت بمعرفتك بالاكثر
و انا بحب اطمنكم انه عن قريب رح نلتقي

وهذا قد اعلن مسؤولُ في تلك المنطقه عن تواجد كتل من الحب المتبادل بين الاعضاء

----------


## بياض الثلج

> هاويهااااااااااا وطلعو الصور عند هناء
> وهاويهاااااااااا و عقبال ما تشوفهم
> وهاويهاااااااااا ويا رب وما تحكي عليناااااااااااااااا
> وهاويهاااااااااا  و يا رب استر علينا
> وللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللووووووويييي  يييييييشششششششش
> وين العريس
> الف مبرووووووووووووك



ههههههههههههههههه مش قليل يا عريس 
اي خاوةبدي ادورلك ع عروس :SnipeR (16):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> *احم احم*
> 
> *انا اللي صوّرتهم خخخخخخخخ*



 :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
عجبتي اللولولولولولولولوليش يا زيد ههههههههه


[/align]*

----------


## The Gentle Man

> *احم احم* 
> 
> *انا اللي صوّرتهم خخخخخخخخ*


 
اها
حبيبي على نياتو  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## The Gentle Man

زيد لا تضحك علي
لانه انا الي كنت قاعد وراكو  :SnipeR (89):

----------


## بياض الثلج

هههههههه الحقواهي الأحمر أجى 


الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 7 ( الأعضاء 7 والزوار 0) 		 	 	 		 			بياض الثلج, Ahmad zo3bi+, ANOS_R, Ctrl, The Gentle Man, عاشق الحصن

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اها
> حبيبي على نياتو


 

*على هوا ما قالوا الشباب انو هاد شب متنكر وعلى هيك اتخذت قراري بالضغط على كبسة التصوير* 

*بس والله يا جنتل انو حبيت تكون معنا والكل كمان ..*

*الأيام جاية اكيد*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> زيد لا تضحك علي
> لانه انا الي كنت قاعد وراكو



عن جد  :SnipeR (25):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> هههههههه الحقواهي الأحمر أجى 
> 
> 
> الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 7 ( الأعضاء 7 والزوار 0)                                         بياض الثلج, Ahmad zo3bi+, ANOS_R, Ctrl, The Gentle Man, عاشق الحصن


 

*منور بدون الأحمر!!!*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> زيد لا تضحك علي
> لانه انا الي كنت قاعد وراكو


 


*يمكن !!!!!!!!*

----------


## عاشق الحصن

انا موافق يا هناء بما اني متفرغ عاطفيا 
بس اسمعي المواصفات
1_ طويله
2_ هبله
3_ عوره
4_ واذا بتكون مجنونه بكون احسن

----------


## عاشق الحصن

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 4 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 0) 		 	 	 		 			عاشق الحصن, ANOS_R, بنت الشديفات+



مين العضو الرابع
العضو الخفي اظهر وبان عليك الامان

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> انا موافق يا هناء بما اني متفرغ عاطفيا 
> بس اسمعي المواصفات
> 1_ طويله
> 2_ هبله
> 3_ عوره
> 4_ واذا بتكون مجنونه بكون احسن


 


*احلى صفة تبعت المجنونه !!!*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 4 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 0)                                         عاشق الحصن, ANOS_R, بنت الشديفات+
> 
> 
> 
> مين العضو الرابع
> العضو الخفي اظهر وبان عليك الامان


 
 


*أنا*

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]طويله وهبله وعوره !! ليه ياعم ~ دا انت تستاهل ست البنات ..
دا انت حليوه وفُللي  :SnipeR (14):  :SnipeR (14): 
[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> [align=right]طويله وهبله وعوره !! ليه ياعم ~ دا انت تستاهل ست البنات ..
> دا انت حليوه وفُللي 
> [/align]


 

*نيّــــــــــــال اللي اتباســـــــــــوا*

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> [align=right]طويله وهبله وعوره !! ليه ياعم ~ دا انت تستاهل ست البنات ..
> دا انت حليوه وفُللي 
> [/align]


تسلم يا مصطفى و الله انك انت الحلو و الله

بس و الله اتمنينا انكم تكونو معانا
المره الجايه شوفولكم مكان ما يكون فيه هوا

----------


## Ctrl

> تسلم يا مصطفى و الله انك انت الحلو و الله
> 
> بس و الله اتمنينا انكم تكونو معانا
> المره الجايه شوفولكم مكان ما يكون فيه هوا


انا بقول عند الاهرامات الجو هناك لطيف .. او ممكن نطلع اسوان .. تحفه اليومين دول  :SnipeR (14): 




> *نيّــــــــــــال اللي اتباســـــــــــوا*


 ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> *نيّــــــــــــال اللي اتباســـــــــــوا*



عقبال عندك يا رب

بس كيف الخرده

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> تسلم يا مصطفى و الله انك انت الحلو و الله
> 
> بس و الله اتمنينا انكم تكونو معانا
> المره الجايه شوفولكم مكان ما يكون فيه هوا


 
 

*يا سيدي بالربيع النـــــــــــا رحلة ان شاء الله على أم قيس*

*شو رأيكم؟؟*

*ويا ريت يشارك معنا عدد أكبر*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> عقبال عندك يا رب
> 
> بس كيف الخرده


 
 
*عجبني صوت سيارة البوظة!!*

*ذكرني بحارتنا القديمة !!!*

----------


## بياض الثلج

قال هبلة قال :SnipeR (14): 

خلص دقني لادورلك ع هيك مواصفات بس محسنة شوي :SnipeR (57):

----------


## The Gentle Man

> *على هوا ما قالوا الشباب انو هاد شب متنكر وعلى هيك اتخذت قراري بالضغط على كبسة التصوير* 
> 
> *بس والله يا جنتل انو حبيت تكون معنا والكل كمان ..* 
> 
> *الأيام جاية اكيد*


اها
اعترف يا خي 

بحكي الصورة مش لله
يعني لازم تفضحوني 





> عن جد


ايه 
مهو انا كنت موجود متخفي هناك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> قال هبلة قال
> 
> خلص دقني لادورلك ع هيك مواصفات بس محسنة شوي


 
 

*ما تنسي انو لو تكون مجنونه بتكون احسن!!*

*ألف طلب زي هالطلب يا زيدوووو*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اها
> اعترف يا خي 
> 
> بحكي الصورة مش لله
> يعني لازم تفضحوني 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 

*احنا قصدنا انو (البنت) هي الشب المتخفي مو العكس!!*

*ولا فيه منو هالكلام*

----------


## The Gentle Man

هو في منه هالكلام
كنت مخبر هناك
وبراقب فيكو عشان اعرف شو بتعملو  :44ebcbb04a: 

بس ما تحكو لحدا

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> انا بقول عند الاهرامات الجو هناك لطيف .. او ممكن نطلع اسوان .. تحفه اليومين دول 
> 
> 
> 
>  ههههههههههههههههههههه


هاي انا على الطريق لهناك
انا بلاقيك عند خوفو ماشي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> هاي انا على الطريق لهناك
> انا بلاقيك عند خوفو ماشي


 

*زيد ضاع بين الـ 80 مليون!*

----------


## عاشق الحصن

يا جماعه انتو ما صدقتوا  :SnipeR (14):  :SnipeR (14):  :SnipeR (14): 


خلص هناء انا واثق بذوقك شوفيلي وحده على ذوقك :SnipeR (89):  :SnipeR (89):  :SnipeR (89):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> *زيد ضاع بين الـ 80 مليون!*


لا يا رجل انا بضيع كل فريق بلعب معاه لا تخافو علي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> يا جماعه انتو ما صدقتوا 
> 
> 
> خلص هناء انا واثق بذوقك شوفيلي وحده على ذوقك


 

*لاحظ يا زيد انك لابس دبلة*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> *ما تنسي انو لو تكون مجنونه بتكون احسن!!*
> 
> *ألف طلب زي هالطلب يا زيدوووو*


هههههههههههههه عدهاد في منو كتير  :SnipeR (25):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
شباب ما تنسوا موضوع الرحلة الى أم قيس..

بس ييجي وقتها بدنا نروح .. هل من مؤيد؟؟
[/align]*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> *[align=center] 
> شباب ما تنسوا موضوع الرحلة الى أم قيس..
> 
> بس ييجي وقتها بدنا نروح .. هل من مؤيد؟؟
> [/align]*


في مجال اجي معكم :SnipeR (25):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> في مجال اجي معكم


 
 
*بتعرفي يا هناء؟*

*قولي بدي آجي جد .. وما بنروح إلا وانتي معنا ان شاء الله*

*ولوووووووووو الكل بنوّر*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> *بتعرفي يا هناء؟*
> 
> *قولي بدي آجي جد .. وما بنروح إلا وانتي معنا ان شاء الله*
> 
> *ولوووووووووو الكل بنوّر*



والله بدي ونفسي اجي :SnipeR (25):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> والله بدي ونفسي اجي


 



*طيب اهلا وسهلا*

----------


## عاشق الحصن

انا زيد مافي حد اسمه مؤيد هون

بعدين انا وبابا و ولاد حارتنا و البسس اللي في الحاره اللي بجنبنا موافقين على الفكره

----------


## بياض الثلج

:Bl (30): 
طيب تصبحوا ع لقااء  :Icon26:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> انا زيد مافي حد اسمه مؤيد هون
> 
> بعدين انا وبابا و ولاد حارتنا و البسس اللي في الحاره اللي بجنبنا موافقين على الفكره





> طيب تصبحوا ع لقااء


 
 
*وانت بألف خير هنــــــــــــــاء..*

*شو يا زيد شكلك مخاوي على بسس حارتكم؟؟*

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا بدي اجي 
واذا ما حكيتولي بزعل كثير

لازم اروح معكم 
لانه اكيد راح تطلع حلوة

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> *وانت بألف خير هنــــــــــــــاء..*
> 
> *شو يا زيد شكلك مخاوي على بسس حارتكم؟؟*



بااااااااااااااطل لعاد اخلي فيرااااااااااااااااان حارتنا هم يخاوو عليهم

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

هل من احد هنا ؟؟؟؟؟ :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

انا
انا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

على ام قيس مره وحدة انا طالع بس تكون اللمه من لآخر طيب محمود وزيدو فيها كملت بس لو فيها حسان وغسان بتكون أحسن .

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):

----------


## العالي عالي

*الله يعطيكم العافية
ما قصرتو 
*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

يا جماعه اللي شاف ابو ملحم لا يحكيله اشي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عادي يا زيدو معاذ كبير ما بزعل

----------


## عاشق الحصن

يا رجال الله يديم المحبه بين الاعضاء

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
مرحبا شباب 

معاذ هاليومين عنده امتحانات ورح نشوفه قريبا بإذن الله 
[/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شباب ترقبو زيارات ميداني قريبا ومواضيع ممتعة وتحياتي للجميع

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
اكيد النا كتير من اللقاءات والحوارات مع مسؤولين لهم دورهم المؤثر في صناعة القرارات .. جهود جبارة يا عبدالله 
[/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شعارنا التميز ولنكن معا يا أصدقائي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

والله الرحله كانت بتجنن 

لي عودة لانه النت عندي مو مزبوط وفيه مشكله بالجهاز

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لا عنجد رحلة من لآخر شباب كانو زي الفل

----------


## عاشق الحصن

رحله مع مين ومتى و ليش وكيف  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (46):  :SnipeR (46):  :SnipeR (46):  :SnipeR (46):  :SnipeR (46):  :SnipeR (46):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

لالك يا عبدالله   :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الجايات كثير يا كبير

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يا عيني اشي راااااااائع ..
شو هالابداع والتميز وزالنشاط  هاد ..
يعطيكو الف عافية شباب وانشا الله بنشوفكم بنشطات تانية ..
 :Eh S(21):   :Eh S(7):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

راحت عليكي بس احترماتي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Cool(1):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Cool(1):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كبير يا معاذ وين هدوء وعاشق الحصن 

 :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------

